# Where to get road planings from



## alsxx (18 March 2010)

Also posted in stableyard, but thought more people in here....so where do people get their road planings from???

Sods law would have it that my mum could get me as much as I liked (she works for highways), however she is in Hampshire and I am in Kent, so not practical. I have contacted local aggregate places, they are all quoting me over £100 for just 4 tonnes (min delivery), and they don't get any cheaper the more I want to order, it seems to be about £20 a tonne - I am going to need about 20 tonnes! So how do people manage to get hold of them for free, or for minimal amounts?? I am in Kent (near Sevenoaks) so if anyone local to me has ever sourced any I'd love to hear from where!!


----------



## scally (18 March 2010)

I paid £20 per 8 tonne load last summer, literally by going up to the contractors sweeping the new road plannings away.

Find where a road is being resurfaced near you, and go and talk to the contractors and find out who is sweeping the roads after, and go talk to them, it costs them to dispose of the plannings, so far better to make a little money out of you.

Alternatively, go see a farmer as most contractors will offer to farmers first so they may know someone who is about to start on a road.


----------



## Mainland (19 March 2010)

We can supply to Kent for £210/load delivered plus VAT. A load being 20 tonnes. The problem with road planings at the minute is the lack of resurfacing work. The recession has slowed all building work down and as a result there is very little recycled material about. Agreed, you could get a load of planings for about £40 about 5 years ago but i am afraid those days are long gone.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (19 March 2010)

I can totally recommend Mainland Aggregates. We had 20 tonnes from them, far cheaper than i thought it would be. delivered in one truck, and the planings are FAB quality. 

if you ring and speak to scott chambers, he's super helpful. i rang about a million times with the most ridiculous questions... and he was fab, despite me only ordering 20 tonnes, when they deal with 100,000s tonnes. 

if i had to order again, i wouldn't hesitate in using them again. defo.

p.s. good luck putting them down... ours look FAB now. we hired a little whacker thingy. it was great fun chundling round with it!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (19 March 2010)

^^^ that'll teach me for taking AGES to write my post... 'mainland' who posted above is mainland aggregates... the people i recommended.... now it looks like we're in cahoots! we're not!


----------



## alsxx (19 March 2010)

Mainland said:



			We can supply to Kent for £210/load delivered plus VAT. A load being 20 tonnes.
		
Click to expand...

That is more reasonable, I was looking at at least doubling that from everywhere else I have spoken too! Only issue though is not too sure a lorry that size would get in our gateway off of the lane!!

Yard owners reckon one of the local farmers gets loads in so will try and see if that's a possibility. Typically there was resurfacing going on very locally in november, but field was a swamp so wasn't practical, but now its back to bone dry clay again want to get it (yard and driveway)sorted asap!


----------



## alsxx (19 March 2010)

That's good to know!

I am getting very impatient and want to get it all done now, even though there is ages until winter!! Our friend has one of those whacker plates he has said we can use!!

How big is a 20 tonne pile roughly? Just thinking if I had it unloaded straight onto the entrance then barrow it up...we are on clay which has gone rock hard already but would a lorry want to drive over that???


----------



## Bowen4Horses (19 March 2010)

alsxx said:



			That is more reasonable, I was looking at at least doubling that from everywhere else I have spoken too! Only issue though is not too sure a lorry that size would get in our gateway off of the lane!!

Yard owners reckon one of the local farmers gets loads in so will try and see if that's a possibility. Typically there was resurfacing going on very locally in november, but field was a swamp so wasn't practical, but now its back to bone dry clay again want to get it (yard and driveway)sorted asap!
		
Click to expand...

20 tonnes sounds like a lot... but if you need it for driving on, it will need to be at least 10cm thick once compacted...


----------



## Mainland (19 March 2010)

Lol...You should be working for us Poppy


----------

